# A little Savate...



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2008)

Video clip of myself and my instructor doing a few kicking combinations from Savate - Professor Salem Assli is the voice naming the techniques. I'm the shorter/fatter guy.





 
Shawn


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that! I wish Savate was more accessible--I've only seen a small amount of it via JKD.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 16, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## Shawn (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are basically a JKD group but because we are under Professor Assli we have a larger Savate focus than most.  Here's another quick video clip of the Professor showing an "old school" Savate throw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy8MYUT9Ars&amp;feature=user


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice videos Shawn.  Brings back a few memories from way back in the day too!


----------

